# old dance tune help



## edition_25 (Oct 7, 2007)

Bit of a long shot, but looking for a dance song from 2000ish where in the music video there was a human head on a nodding dog in the back of a car. Google hasnt helped....

Cheers :wave:


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

if it was number one hit then this list might help http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_UK_Dance_Chart_number-one_singles_of_2000


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## edition_25 (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice one, thank for that


----------

